# international harrows



## jd3020 (Mar 19, 2008)

I need scrapers for a 10' set of harrows, their the type that mount to a 3/4 x2 channel iron,if I can get the scrapers I can make the rest easily. anybody got an old set or any links ???
thanks for any help


----------

